# SPECKS OF EPICNESS #Team LIM-IT-OUT is dialed in#



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Boy am I glad I just got a net!! Hahaha

Jeffbro999, Reel Fishing Girl 86, and I stormed into action today the 31Jan15 at 1030 incoming tide high winds and a crowd of boats to weave in and out of high pressure of Anglers on the water today, so the crew and I started off fishing areas where Most people weren't. Caught a couple keepers and some short specks rite away :yes:

Come 330ish lots of guys started to throw in the towel, boat traffic started to slow down and the ramp got busy. This is when I started fishing areas that were getting pounded, most people are in the right spot but should turn around when they cast... stop beating up the bank guys, thats a huge key to unlock the pattern.

Pulled up to the spot Bam selina gets a 19"
Along with Jeff and I catching some shorties 

Drift 50yrds and the magic began 
Selina hooks into her biggest speck screamin for the net I look over my shoulder to see the beast head shakin on the surface, we get her fish landed and not 2 seconds later Jeff hooks into a beast, drag screamin, he says its a red we get it close to the boat and its another beast speck, What!!!! So as they're cheering for joy trying to get the hooks out of there trophies I hook up to yet another Beast Bam Bam Bam, just like that now my rod is bent over and Im screamin for the net hahaha turns out I got a Fat 23" Selina got a Fat 22" and Jeff got a Fat 21"

But wait there is more 
Now the light is just about out and yep I hook into another drag screamin Speck holy s**t I cant believe it and as Im unhookin this monster Jeff gets doubled over by another Monster, What!!!! Turns out to be that I got another 23" and Jeff got another 21" and BOY are these fish Phat!!!!!!

TIGHT LINES


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

We took these home for the super bowl


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of specks ! :thumbup:


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

WOW! Great job you three!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Dang!!! Absolutely awesome!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya'll are spankin' that ass now. Damn nice bunch of quality specs. 

Love the paint job on the boat. Somebody has talent; AND I see ya'll got a, no joke LANDING NET now, for that 'once in a lifetime' fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Ya'll are spankin' that ass now. Damn nice bunch of quality specs.
> 
> *Love the paint job on the boat*. Somebody has talent; AND I see ya'll got a, no joke LANDING NET now, for that 'once in a lifetime' fish.


The Mako definitely has the sickest wrap on any boat in the panhandle! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heck yeah, what a day. Already a lot of people out when we got there but didn't let that bother us. Seemed to be able to catch them wherever we went but were in small tight schools. You find one, there are usually more. 

Selina did an awesome job with her big fish. It slammed the bait right next to the boat and went right around the front to the other side. She battled it for a few tense moments and we were able to scoop it up. Great job:thumbup:
My fish came in pretty easy with a few decent runs. We were happy with the double but before celebration commenced, Josh's fish comes up head shaking like crazy. Got it in the boat and it was celebration time. What a great 5 minutes of mayhem. 

Josh's second big fish was slamming bait when he cast in its direction. Couple twitches and the water erupted. He thought it had missed the bait as he couldn't feel anything but then it came tight, the fish was swimming towards him. As Selina was helping him land it, I saw movement less than 10' off the boat. Flipped the lure out and a few twitches later it got slammed. Once landed the lure was inhaled, head first but luckily didn't get in the gills. After snapping some pics those 2 girls were released happy. Not 15 minutes later Josh misses another big one right at the boat as it came up to strike at the last second. It was a lot of fun, can't wait to do it again. Thanks


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Both times I caught my trout I was talking the first one I think I said my drag is set to tight loosened my drag and bam got nailed second time I was telling jeffbro something and I got nailed again maybe I should talk more often


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

They have been on fire the last week or so,I'm surprised we haven't popped any big reds lately buy hey the trout have been so good


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Saw you guys out there... No trouble recognizing that boat on the water. My first trip on my new boat and my first trip up north only produced a couple of small specks but I'll get it figured out. 

I don't have a fish finder installed yet, what is the depth of most of those channels?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> Saw you guys out there... No trouble recognizing that boat on the water. My first trip on my new boat and my first trip up north only produced a couple of small specks but I'll get it figured out.
> 
> I don't have a fish finder installed yet, what is the depth of most of those channels?


6ft on a good day


forgot this pic


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's some quality trout guys nice job and congrats on the catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a fry ya'll will have fer the game today!!! Way ta go guys/gals!!!!


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tough bite this morning, plenty of fish but with the tide out, shallow and clear, a lot of short strikes.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bugs bad too bring your bug juice


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Forgot this epic double pic me and the capt hooked a double whoop whoop


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Good job guys. The advantage of having the sticks in the water is MORE FISH! The few times I've been out there out seems like the bite really picks up just around sunset. I wish I could have stayed longer but had to get sheepie on ice. I left as soon as I caught that trout. We'll tag team them on two boats next time.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Good job guys. The advantage of having the sticks in the water is MORE FISH! The few times I've been out there out seems like the bite really picks up just around sunset. I wish I could have stayed longer but had to get sheepie on ice. I left as soon as I caught that trout. We'll tag team them on two boats next time.


This is LIM-IT-OUT speaking


Its the tides more then the sun, if the incoming tide was in the morning my first cast would have been in the dark 

If we take two boats we should cover alien water, the more spots we have the more fish we can catch Team LIM-IT-OUT has got to stay ahead of the curve eventually the fish will move or get fished out I counted 12 tailors at archives almost all these anglers are looking for Specks and or Reds. Like I said in the post a lot of them were in great spots won't be long b4 guys start to figure it out.:yes:

Like Jeff said the fish are stacked up once you find them
We can spend 4 hours looking for them but limit out in 15min once you've tracked them down.

I know the Sound is a hot bite as well waders have been killing the specks they're just not reporting 

Black Water River is my next challenge there will be a private tournament open over there ran by exclusive pff members the 22feb specks reds and stripers CPR let me know if you're interested great way to meet a lot of the local guys that are considered to be the best fishermen in their home waters. Its all for fun and bragging rights meet new people and friends and catch a whole lot of fish while doin it:yes:

Now as far as meeting up and putting on a reckoning hahahaha what are teams for fire up the grill, get that oil hot and sharpen the knives let me know when ur ready Bud I'll be on the water as much as the weather allows me to or until I get deployed or die


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

ShesGotABigAnus said:


> Hey, guess what... it used to be illegal to keep specks in February because they were so fukking easy to catch. My 4-year old daughter could catch her limit this time of year. Big deal, dude.


That's amazing...


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

ShesGotABigAnus said:


> Hey, guess what... it used to be illegal to keep specks in February because they were so fukking easy to catch. My 4-year old daughter could catch her limit this time of year. Big deal, dude.


Is she available to go fishing?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yo Z don't even bother with that guy he gets kicked out the forum all the time he likes to start shit, don't bother with it


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Yo Z don't even bother with that guy he gets kicked out the forum all the time he likes to start shit, don't bother with it


Haha i just figured she could help me out a bit...


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

How do I get PFF to stop emailing me every time someone posts something?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> This is LIM-IT-OUT speaking
> 
> 
> Its the tides more then the sun, if the incoming tide was in the morning my first cast would have been in the dark
> ...


Great catch! However, that area was figured out a long time ago.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Like some, I'm getting a little speckled with envy, but like seeing the reports. Thanks!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Great catch! However, that area was figured out a long time ago.


Yep been figured out a long time, been fishing it for 15 years and it is an awesome area that hasnt changed much.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome Spec fishing. Goid job and good report...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

"Boy am I glad I just got a net!! Hahaha"

Told you you'd need one.
Good fish Josh.
Nicely done.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> "Boy am I glad I just got a net!! Hahaha"
> 
> Told you you'd need one.
> Good fish Josh.
> Nicely done.


Haha I was a doubter. Still wont use one when wading but it was definitely needed this day.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, Jeff I don't use one when wading either, you're at water level and can better handle the fish...but when handling large soft mouthed trout, NEVER leave home w/o it...lol.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

And we wonder why there are boats all over that place?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:spam:


frayedknot said:


> And we wonder why there are boats all over that place?:spam:
> 
> 
> Tight lines to all if they choose. Like the Butcher said its no secret.:ninja:
> ...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

frayedknot said:


> And we wonder why there are boats all over that place?


Because there are fish all over the place. Aren't reports what the forum is about? I do find it funny that everyone is crowding that bayou when the fish are in any of the bayous along that side off the bay. No big deal though, there's plenty of them out there and the pressure has not slowed any of my spots down.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Yeah, Jeff I don't use one when wading either, you're at water level and can better handle the fish...but when handling large soft mouthed trout, NEVER leave home w/o it...lol.


I couldn't agree more. Might have to buy one when I get the boat back on the water. 

It's funny, when wading I've only had a hook buried in my hand twice, both times by small trout. The big ones never cause any problems. I turn them upside down (holding their back) to unhook and they basically go to sleep.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> "Boy am I glad I just got a net!! Hahaha"
> 
> Told you you'd need one.
> Good fish Josh.
> Nicely done.


Bruce 
we still have yet to collaborate its time bud:yes: 
we need to kick off this Tournament asap b4 my fish move hahaha:thumbup:

My secret LURE vs your 17mr 1boat on your BW maybe we can get Dev involved if he isn't busy


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:rockon:


Jeffbro999 said:


> Because there are fish all over the place. Aren't reports what the forum is about? I do find it funny that everyone is crowding that bayou when the fish are in any of the bayous along that side off the bay. No big deal though, there's plenty of them out there and the pressure has not slowed any of my spots down.


The Speck Whisperer, speaks hahaha


SPOKEN like a true Angler :notworthy:
no pressure, just a little competition... no worries :thumbup1:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope u guys catch some monsters today and that the speck whisperer brings his secret lure wish I could go but school


----------



## Sexyfisher1988 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow those are some big fish


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sexyfisher1988 said:


> Wow those are some big fish


A girl? That FISHES?

Where have you been all my life? :blush:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh gosh this make me laugh too bad LIM-IT-OUT is taken


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

pompstomp said:


> do you mind limit out offering to take "sexyfishergirl1988 fishing?
> 
> He must have some "dark" colored sunglasses for when she climbs aboard his boat.
> 
> ...


k. . .


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

PompStomp said:


> Do you mind LIMIT OUT offering to take "Sexyfishergirl1988 fishing?
> 
> He must have some "dark" colored sunglasses for when she climbs aboard his boat.
> 
> ...


Yes we do have similar screen names I was just looking at that myself but mine is better cause I've had it longer  and we can all go fishing this is a fishing forum so if she would like to go fishing with the LIm -it -out crew she is more than welcome to.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Charge your GoPros, sharpen your hooks get your cameras ready this weekend looks to be like another great photo shoot of the crew and some fat fish hahaha tight lines


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Been gone a few days...I'm so lost.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Been gone a few days...I'm so lost.


hahaha I hear u brother, lets go fishin lol


----------

